# I love to Crochet! Here's a throw perfect for a little dog!!



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If anyone's needing a throw for their chi, I just wanted to show this beautiful crocheted throw. I love to crochet & plan to make many more in different colors & designs. If you live outside U.S. P.M. me for shipping quote.
Handmade Crochet Blue Multi Small Dog or Baby Throw


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is SOOOOO beautiful! What a talent! I have tried and tried. Too impatient my grandmother (who tried to teach me) always said!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> That is SOOOOO beautiful! What a talent! I have tried and tried. Too impatient my grandmother (who tried to teach me) always said!


Well, Thank yOU! It's actually pretty easy once you're showed. Wish I lived near you where I can show you. All you're really doing is making a bunch of knots. I find it so relaxing.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

that is gorgeous! do u crochet doggie sweaters too?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I wish I lived near you, too. You could try to test your patience and teach me and because my sweet granddaughter (oh, and her parents! ha!) lives in Brentwood/Nashville. My heart is in Tennessee!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

elaina said:


> that is gorgeous! do u crochet doggie sweaters too?


Not yet! I haven't attempted a dog sweater as I am filling orders to make New Born Baby sweater sets. But I definitely plan to try soon, hopefully for next fall!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I keep seeing cute crochet beanies and dresses. My rudementary skills lead to a crooked few rows and I give up. I stick to sewing lol. Do you knit too?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I used to know how to knit in a straightline, but wasn't interested in knitting. I didn't enjoy it as much as crocheting. I like the way knitted stuff feels better than crocheted stuff tho. I've got a brand new brother sewing machine in which I plan to learn & start making crocheted dress harnesses for Midgie. I really love the cute little dress harnesses better than plain harnesses.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

gorgeous. my mum makes all size blankets etc and handbags to sell x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Princess* said:


> gorgeous. my mum makes all size blankets etc and handbags to sell x


Thank you! I don't make a lot to sell as I don't have much time. My grandma & mother made most of the newborn sweater sets in my store. I've sold the ones I made & am currently completing one.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

crocheting is very relaxing...my mums alwasy doing it x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I crochet & knit too and yes, I believe it's very relaxing! I used to watch my grandma crochet all the time (I am 55 years old) and a few years ago I just decided to do it and basically taught myself with the help of some good teaching books. But I do think all those years of watching my grandma helped me a lot! Very pretty blanket you made!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Pookypeds said:


> I crochet & knit too and yes, I believe it's very relaxing! I used to watch my grandma crochet all the time (I am 55 years old) and a few years ago I just decided to do it and basically taught myself with the help of some good teaching books. But I do think all those years of watching my grandma helped me a lot! Very pretty blanket you made!


Thank you! I became interested watching my moms always doing it. I didn't really get into until I learned how to make something useful. It is very relaxing & productive too. I enjoy crocheting when I'm watching t.v. I don't just like watching t.v. & doing nothing. If I didn't spend so much time in this forum (which I love & is addicting) I would have crocheted so many things. lol


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

That is beautiful and I'm afraid the dogs wouldn't get it! lol


----------

